# Sour cream cheese



## eliya (Mar 11, 2008)

We've been making cream cheese using the recipe here: http://www.thefamilyhomestead.com/makecreamcheese.htm

It's great except for the fact that it always seems to turn out more sour than store bought cream cheese. Sometimes it is pretty grainy too. What is the trick to getting super smooth, non-sour cream cheese?


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

Smooth: hit right acidity targets for when you add rennet, and when you start to drain (4.6-4.8)
acidity: select the right culture, such as a DL mix, and drain at 4.6-4.8


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

You might try using a bit less culture. I use 1/8 - 1/4 tsp for 4 gallons of milk with excellent results.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

That is basically the recipe I follow for making chevre. I have had grainy batches and liquidy batches, but mostly I got into a routine last summer and was doing well. Then I took some time off from milking, and the first batch I made was a fail.  It never set up. I think maybe I just needed to give it a bit more time. That's what I just read on another of the cheesemaking threads here, for early lactation milk, it takes longer for the cheese to set up/separate from the whey.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I just made some yoghurt cheese (first time) and it came out to be cream cheese. I really didn't know what to expect, but wasn't expecting THAT! LOL


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

The recipe that the OP linked to, does anyone know if I can use the mesophilic direct set from www.cheesemaking.com? I'd love to try cream cheese.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I use a mesophilic DVI for mine instead of buttermilk. For me, the results have been more consistent.


----------

